# iMON Remote setkeycodes

## musv

Hallo, 

Umgebung ist mein HTPC. Fernbedienung (iMon) ist installiert und funktioniert. Im Logfile seh ich dabei:

```

Feb  2 18:07:05 localhost kernel: [ 3086.529701] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:05 localhost kernel: [ 3086.569697] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.649686] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.681679] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.721668] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.761663] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e00

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.793658] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e01

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.833655] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x1000e05

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3086.993626] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10006f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.025617] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10002f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.105613] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10006f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.137601] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10005f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.177593] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10004f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.217585] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10004f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.257581] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10004f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.289579] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10002f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.329568] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x10006f2

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.497540] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f2fb

Feb  2 18:07:06 localhost kernel: [ 3087.537538] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f2ff

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.609524] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f200

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.649525] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f200

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.689524] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f200

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.721508] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f200

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.761500] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f200

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.801497] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100f205

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3087.969463] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100050e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.009462] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100000e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.097444] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100000e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.129439] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100000e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.169432] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100000e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.209433] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100fe0e

Feb  2 18:07:07 localhost kernel: [ 3088.241418] imon 3-2:1.0: imon_incoming_packet: unknown keypress, code 0x100fb0e

```

irw gibt mir gleichzeitig aus:

```
67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

6a 0 KEY_RIGHT irremote

67 0 KEY_UP irremote

69 0 KEY_LEFT irremote

6c 0 KEY_DOWN irremote
```

Erklärung: Auf der Fernbedienung befindet sich "das Rad" in der Mitte. Das reagiert wie ein analoger Joystick, d.h. es misst die Druckstärke und gibt daraufhin unterschiedliche Keycodes aus. 

Mich stört jetzt daran das Flooden des Logfiles. Wie krieg ich diese Meldungen los? Mit setkeycodes komm ich irgendwie nicht wirklich weiter, weil die Codes da ein anderes Format haben. Außerdem würde ich mich

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit irrecord kannst du eine selbstgebaute lirc Datei für deine Fernbedienung bauen.

Dann sollten auch die Einträge in der Logdatei verschwinden.

----------

## musv

Ok, ich bin mal wieder einen Schritt weiter. Erstmal vorab: Ich verwende kein lirc sondern inputlircd. Lirc ist nur installiert, um per irw die Keycodes angezeigt bekommen. Das liefert die Standard-Keycodes vom Kernel zurück. Die findet man hier:

```

...

#define KEY_LINEFEED    101

#define KEY_HOME        102

#define KEY_UP          103

#define KEY_PAGEUP      104

#define KEY_LEFT        105

#define KEY_RIGHT       106

#define KEY_END         107

#define KEY_DOWN        108

#define KEY_PAGEDOWN    109

...

```

----------

